# lime



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Had a 40 actre rental that will be my third season cominng up, cant get a lease longer than year to year . Soil tests came back good on fertility but it needs lime just growing row crops and wheat or barley on it . Hate to sink a ton in lime , not the best dirt a little wet in the back. If they raise rent I would let it go .Already rented for this year , Not cheap free be rent ..Anyone ever use anything other than lime to raise ph ??


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Here- landlord almost always pay for lime, at least first time to get pH in line. If a long term lease, tenant pays after initial repair.


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

I've never looked into it, but I've often seen this ad on Craigslist which claims to be more effective and less expensive than lime...

https://chambersburg.craigslist.org/grq/d/bioliquid-calcium-raises-ph-cheaper-and/6832483732.html


----------



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

I've seen that also, I wonder what the cost is per gallon or one of those totes ?


----------



## TJ Hendren (May 12, 2017)

Seen it one time on their website in fact I think it was on craigslist but i can't remember the exact prices it was in the 12-15 dollar per gal range depending on formulation and quantity, 55 gal was $728.00, (I remember that one if I need lime was going to try it) for a tote way north of 2K.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

I am going to try to find somebody that use the liquid lime and get some more information on the application process. I might also try to get some concrete pricing on it as well


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

The liquid lime aspect came up in one of the Pennstate classes I took couple years ago put on by Doug Beegle?? His reply on it was it will instantly raise the PH but has no lasting effect and not worth the money.

Maybe it would work for your situation.


----------



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

I sent a message and got a price, "pro-cal" - 775$ per 55gl drum, 3-18-18 - 725 per drum..... Doesn't sound like something I would try but might work for you..


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

It used to be the paper mill in spring grove gave away their lime. The lime is a by product of the paper making process. Then about 10 years ago they started selling it. The stuff was still way cheaper than the local quarries...not sure who you would call over to talk to about it but it might be worth investigating.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

IH 1586 said:


> The liquid lime aspect came up in one of the Pennstate classes I took couple years ago put on by Doug Beegle?? His reply on it was it will instantly raise the PH but has no lasting effect and not worth the money.
> 
> Maybe it would work for your situation.


Make sense i am qoing to have to see what it would cost me to get the job done .. Some of the nearby boys when ever you put lime and fertilizer on rented dirt they suddenly get this divine calling to farm that farm


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

PaMike said:


> It used to be the paper mill in spring grove gave away their lime. The lime is a by product of the paper making process. Then about 10 years ago they started selling it. The stuff was still way cheaper than the local quarries...not sure who you would call over to talk to about it but it might be worth investigating.





SCtrailrider said:


> I sent a message and got a price, "pro-cal" - 775$ per 55gl drum, 3-18-18 - 725 per drum..... Doesn't sound like something I would try but might work for you..


I wonder what the rate would be to raise ph From 5.5% to 6.5%.?.. You are showing a fertilizer analyses ??


----------



## Fossil02818 (May 31, 2010)

Do you have any biomass energy plants in your area? We have had excellent results from spreading wood ash from wood burning power plants on our fields. The wood ash has half the impact as lime for lowering ph so you need 2 tons of wood ash for every ton of lime equivalent. However, wood ash is high in potassium and calcium and is much cheaper than lime at least around here. We pay around $20/ton delivered and spread it ourselves.


----------



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

endrow said:


> I wonder what the rate would be to raise ph From 5.5% to 6.5%.?.. You are showing a fertilizer analyses ??


No I didn't show anything I just asked for the cost for said product @ 55gl drum rates... Their FB page has mixed comments... as expected, the amounts I asked about according to their web site is a lot more than I would need for my amount of land, but I just asked about the drums for reference...


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

Doesn't layer manure have a pretty high PH due to all the calcium in the feed mix to make hard shells? Maybe a few ton to the acre of that stuff.....???


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

PaMike said:


> Doesn't layer manure have a pretty high PH due to all the calcium in the feed mix to make hard shells? Maybe a few ton to the acre of that stuff.....???


 been thinking about that hard and heavy and even inquiring with Kreider who has a big operation just a little bit south of me. And yet I'm wondering we got be the best thing to put on if you're going to beans, I was in corn last year and didn't want to do corn on corn


----------



## Hayjosh (Mar 24, 2016)

PaMike said:


> Doesn't layer manure have a pretty high PH due to all the calcium in the feed mix to make hard shells? Maybe a few ton to the acre of that stuff.....???


 The pH of layer manure is, on average, about 7.5, so it's neutral physiological pH.

Here's some research on it.

Skip straight to the end to tables 4 and 5 if you want to cut to the chase.

https://lib.dr.iastate.edu/cgi/viewcontent.cgi?referer=https://www.google.com/&httpsredir=1&article=1005&context=abe_eng_reports


----------



## Hayjosh (Mar 24, 2016)

paoutdoorsman said:


> I've never looked into it, but I've often seen this ad on Craigslist which claims to be more effective and less expensive than lime...
> 
> https://chambersburg.craigslist.org/grq/d/bioliquid-calcium-raises-ph-cheaper-and/6832483732.html


I looked into it once and will stay away. Any time I see a company's main advertising through Craigslist and not by more mainstream agricultural venues is enough for me to worry, but this article also issues a caveat emptor:

https://www.no-tillfarmer.com/articles/4575-beware-of-alternative-ag-lime-product-claims


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Around here, owner pays for lime unless a written contract says otherwise. But almost nobody has a written contract.

Ralph


----------



## PaulN (Mar 4, 2014)

Hayjosh said:


> I looked into it once and will stay away. Any time I see a company's main advertising through Craigslist and not by more mainstream agricultural venues is enough for me to worry, but this article also issues a caveat emptor:
> 
> https://www.no-tillfarmer.com/articles/4575-beware-of-alternative-ag-lime-product-claims


I was intrigued by their ad also, but this article really clears it up. It's just calcium chloride, which is nothing more than road salt. The calcium in this salt isn't even available because it's in a compound with the chloride.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

The Extension Agents here will tell the renter and landowner that is the renter pays for lime, they get 3 years free. If not, the land owner pays for the lime.

We used the liquid lime when I helped my cousin in his right-of-way reclaiming business. It was expensive but was instant. When the utility company took soil tests, it always passed the test. We used it in a hydro-seeder.

We looked into getting lime from a paper mill. The company in charge of removing it from the settling ponds would come out and spread it for $10 per ton, less if they did not have to bring a loader tractor. We found out they had to keep track of where it was spread. Upon digging deeper, we were told that it was toxic after a certain point. They could only apply so much per acre every so many years.


----------



## Farmineer95 (Aug 11, 2014)

I spoke with a fellow who used paper mill stuff a while back. Turns out it really messed up the field the following year. It had paper product in it and didn't spread consistently. Ask about how it ties up nitrogen and look at the amount that needs to be applied to subsidize the amount tied up. Plan the next crop accordingly was his advice.


----------

